# CryptKeeper54's Fluval Edge



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Got impatient and scaped this Edge. Wood not even water logged yet..... what a PITA to work with this Edge is. Just a post setup pic. Hope my crypts don't melt to bad.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

i feel ya brotha on the scaping in the edge.. but it looks good, any livestock going into it?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't decided yet. Going to consult with my friend cause its going to be his to take care of. I'm guessing low maintenance fish to go along with my low maintenance plants.


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

+1 on Edge scaping. The 12g is even more of a PITA.


----------



## kclone (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice. Does the tank have a heater? If so, what temp are you running?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

I live in Hawaii. Never felt the need for heaters, I don't even monitor temps.... maybe I should.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Day 3: so far so good. Still waiting for wood to be fully water logged. Right branch out of place cause its floating (semi anchored to a rock). I'm hoping these lights will sustain these plants, especially the crypt parva. The 21 LED light leaves a lot to be desired for planted tank fans. Forced to use low light plants it seems with this stock light. This has probably been said a million times in this thread but didn't have time to read every post...lol. The edge is very cool to look at from the top if you can maintain an air bubble free view. Very sleek an contemporary design that would look great in most homes. Would I buy another one? Probably not, unless the prices drop dramatically.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice edge!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Nice edge!


Thanks... next project will be a spec (should arrive next week), then a finnex, then a spec 5, then hopefully I can join the 12 gal long club. Making up for lost time. Big nano tank fan. This forum has been great to me. Going to care for it for a month then give this tank to a friend (gonna be hard to do cause I already love the look of this tank and scape), hope it settles in okay. More pics and a video to come soon.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update:

Hard to see in pic, but parva melting and turning yellow already. Hope it's not to dramatic. Crypt melt is so irritating.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice looking tank.


Thanks. Hope it grows in well. Want to enter this in a local contest just for experience. Low tech can be beatiful IMO.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Should I be doing water changes with all this crypt melt?*

Update:

Meltdown continues.... sucks cause these guys are gonna take forever to grow back, if they even grow back at all.

About a week now in this "low tech," fluval stratum tank. Anyone thinks I should be doing a water change cause of all the crypt melt? Or let my crypts get situated to these conditions for a longer period before first water change?


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Update:
> 
> Meltdown continues.... sucks cause these guys are gonna take forever to grow back, if they even grow back at all.


Yes, crypt melt sucks, but that is the way this world works. Acceptance of what we cannot change, grasshopper, is one of the keys to happiness. They WILL grow back eventually. Starting a tank is all about patience.

While we are on the subject, I have an Edge and find it a pain to scape too. I even made things harder by placing a tall rock in it. I have accepted it as the price of the overall awesome look of the tank.


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting choice on the substrate


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Jegli09 said:


> Interesting choice on the substrate


Why?

I'm still learning the hobby and wanted to test out the different choices out there. ADA soil is hard to come by for most. I will be using ada soil in my finnex 4 gal scape.


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm still learning the hobby and wanted to test out the different choices out there. ADA soil is hard to come by for most. I will be using ada soil in my finnex 4 gal scape.


 Not sure why it would be an interesting choice, but in my new tank I'm using the fluval shrimp substrate (with a few root tabs) and absolutely love it! I have similar plants as you. Luckily (maybe due to more light or CO2) I did not suffer a melt period. But I yet far have found on that parva rebounds pretty quickly in my tanks.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

FenderOffset238 said:


> Not sure why it would be an interesting choice, but in my new tank I'm using the fluval shrimp substrate (with a few root tabs) and absolutely love it! I have similar plants as you. Luckily (maybe due to more light or CO2) I did not suffer a melt period. But I yet far have found on that parva rebounds pretty quickly in my tanks.


That's good.... in retrospect, I would've added pfertz root tabs or something since crypts are heavy root feeders from what I've gathered. Some say it helps prevent melt also. Live and learn, part of the hobby and process. I need to do my homework instead of rushing these scapes...I just can't help myself.


----------



## bawigga (Jul 23, 2012)

What's that other substrate you're using besides the Fluval Stratum?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

bawigga said:


> What's that other substrate you're using besides the Fluval Stratum?


In this tank? Fluval stratum and a fine black sand LFS had packaged themselves. Fine black sand used in front. Has a litle glittering effect to it, so it looks cool. Think its the kind of black sand you can get at walmart or homedepot or something fairly cheap. Some LFS love to package cheap sand and markup prices and sell it as aquarium safe. I just bought it to support their store.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> In this tank? Fluval stratum and a fine black sand LFS had packaged themselves. Fine black sand used in front. Has a litle glittering effect to it, so it looks col. Think its the kind of black sand you can get at walmart or homedepot or something fairly cheap. Some LFS love to package cheap sand and markup prices and sell it as aquarium safe. I just bought it to support their store.


Yes, stores do this ... they're stores lol. plus i get people into my store constantly looking for a handful of sand for their betta bowl

i have found that keeping the KH values in my crypt tanks elevated above 4 degrees discourages melt. some species just go into melt mode anyway, but just my 2 cents.


----------



## bawigga (Jul 23, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Fluval stratum and a fine black sand LFS had packaged themselves. Fine black sand used in front. Has a litle glittering effect to it, so it looks col.


Very nice, I really like the effect it has!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Algae Beater said:


> Yes, stores do this ... they're stores lol. plus i get people into my store constantly looking for a handful of sand for their betta bowl
> 
> i have found that keeping the KH values in my crypt tanks elevated above 4 degrees discourages melt. some species just go into melt mode anyway, but just my 2 cents.


Thanks for the KH tip. Got to try that next time, assuming I get into the whole measuring of water parameters thing. I'm learning that part of the hobby at a snail's pace.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: added boraras maculatas, 3 taiwan fire red shrimp. I haven't changed the water since day one. I was thinking the crypts needed stable water. Probably will do a water change soon, but I'm stunned at how clear the water has remained. I've diatomed filtered my tank in the past and this tank rivals that clarity. Very strange to me. Phone pics don't do it justice. Will use my DSLR when I got time.










Starting to see new growth. I'm happy.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

VERY COOL SCAPE!

These are cool tanks, but a lot of cash!!! I wasn't even thinking about trying to scape them threw the little hole!!! I bet it is a PITA!

You did a great job regardless! Crypts are some of my favorites, so I naturally love this tank!!!

Keep up the Crypts!!!
Drew


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> VERY COOL SCAPE!
> 
> These are cool tanks, but a lot of cash!!! I wasn't even thinking about trying to scape them threw the little hole!!! I bet it is a PITA!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I screwed myself with this scape, it's near impossible to clean the glass good without disturbing the branch wood....lol. This branch wood has quickly become my favorite hardscape item.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Transfer day 8/16/12*

Update of tank: slow growth with some BBA. No pics at this time. Will re-update in about a month.

Note to self: transfering a tank to another house is a PITA! This tank is now in the care of a good friend of mine to make space at my place for more tanks. Transfer uprooted half of my crypts, all of my hydrocotyle and displaced a few anubias. Re-scaping took a few hours. Need to follow up with manicure procedures for my scape, including defining rock barrier lines. Hopefully, tank settles in quickly for photography and videopgraphy session.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

did you drain the water?
if you have water sloshing around then that will move your substrate, uprooting plants. i transfer 2 tanks twice a year, and never have any problems. just drain all the water, cover the top with plastic wrap, and put it where you want it. 

good luck manicuring.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> did you drain the water?
> if you have water sloshing around then that will move your substrate, uprooting plants. i transfer 2 tanks twice a year, and never have any problems. just drain all the water, cover the top with plastic wrap, and put it where you want it.
> 
> good luck manicuring.


I did, but not as much as I should've cause I was concerned about the fish. Also, I think my tank wasn't mature enough. Roots weren't rooted well yet. Not to mention carrying it up and down a flight of stairs.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: Just pics my friend sent me. Going to clean this tank up a bit more next week. His 6 y/o son loves the tank and I'm glad he is able to baby sit my tank for the time being. Pics was taken a day after the move. Had to basically replant everything. Hope my crypts settle in.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you seen anyone with an HC CUBA carpet on a 6 gallon Fluval yet?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Have you seen anyone with an HC CUBA carpet on a 6 gallon Fluval yet?


Yes and I'm pretty sure in this forum. He added extra strip lights and they only grew in the middle where the light was brightest if I recall correctly. I guess anything is possible with the right imagination and money to purchase the equipmet of course...lol.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Whom? Link?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out a better lighting solution, the corners are such a pain to grow any type of plants beside moss.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice Edge! I like how it's going. Any updates?

FlyingHellFish, you might try Anubias in the corners. They tend to do fine without much light... which is what you get in those front corners on an Edge.


----------

